# Devolo 200 AV Plus Starterkit - verschlüsseln? und auf welche art?



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe heute ein devolo 200 avplus starter set (2 adapter) gekauft und sie in meiner wohnung an die strombuchsen gehängt
soweit lauft auch alles

aber die essentielle frage ist: welche verschlüsselung ist die beste?

vorab: innerhalb einer wohnung eines mehrfamilienhauses müsste die stromleitung doch soweit "in meiner wohnung" bleiben, oder? denn über den stromzähler gehts ja nicht hinaus, oder?
brauche ich dann grundsätzlich eine verschlüsselung?

und welche ist die besste?
ich habe auf jedem adapter, wie es in der anleitung steht, jeweils länger als eine sekunde den verschlüsselungsknopf gedrückt (und das binnen der maximalen 2 minuten) - theoretisch müsste die verschlüsselung dann aktiv sein oder?
aber in der mitgeliferten dlan cockpit software wird mir der verschlüsselungsstatus nicht angezeigt

aber meint ihr habe ich es so richtig gemacht?
und reicht diese art der verschlüsselung?
oder wird gar keine verschlüsselung innerhalb einer wohnung gebraucht?

denn die nächst "schärfere" verschlüsselung wär ja jene, dass ich den sicherheitscode jeweils in der software eintrage und ein passwort vergebe - aber das schien mir im verhältnis zum knopfdrücken doch um einiges aufwändiger

ich bedanke mich herzlichen für euren rat


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2011)

Die Verschlüsselung erfolgt meines Wissens durch eine Software die auf deinen Rechner installiert werden muss. Man braucht keine zusätzliche Verschlüsselung eingeben. Die Software bietet, soweit ich weis, die Möglichkeiten die Verschlüsselung ein- bzw. auszuschalten. Mehr ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

also bei den adaptern die ich habe gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:
entweder per verschlüsselungsknopf, den es auf jedem adapter gibt und den ich für länger als 1e sekunde drücken muss - beide knöpfe müssen im maximalen abstand von 2 minuten gedrückt werden (habe ich getan)
und
per software eine verschlüsselung einrichten (die ist aber nicht standardmäßig aktiviert) - dazu müsste ich erst händisch einen code jeweils eintragen, der auf der rückseite des jeweiligen adapters steht...und die methode scheint mir deutlich komplizierter als die knöpfe...doch gibt es keine möglichkeit zu schauen ob die kodierung aktiv ist und ob sie ausreicht für den privatgebrauch...


----------

